# Merit 22 as a pocket cruiser.



## Newbflat (Aug 16, 2019)

I decided to post this here as I think I’m more likely to find Merit 22 sailers here than in a cruising forum. 
I’m thinking of grabbing a Merit 22 as a weekend trailer sailer pocket cruiser, maybe with some beer c an racing thrown in here and there. Having never sailed one I’m a little concerned about how tender it is. Can’t find much out googling around so I thought I would ask here. It will be primarily a two person weekender and occasionally some cruising in the San Juan Islands and around Puget Sound. I don’t mind if it’s a little bit tender but I really don’t want something that sticks a ear in the water every time there’s a little puff. I was steered away from an S2 6.9 for being a handful in a breeze without several on the rail, even reefed down. I’m a little concerned that the Merit will be similar. I don’t mind about being a little bit tender but this is primarily for light cruising and I would prefer to not to be constantly battling the boat with every puff. Any thoughts on the merit being appropriate sporty light trailerable cruiser, or anything else that fits the bill for that matter?

Bill


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/merit-22.

Down at the bottom you'll see capsize screen, the closer to 2 more comfortable you would be,v but I'm no expert, I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I have not sailed a Merit 22. But I will note you have some conflicting priorities. 

Generally, a lighter boat with variable draft and a light easily stepped mast will be easier to trailer sail on a regular basis. Generally a heavier boat will feel less tender, especially if the weight is in the keel.

Just looking at the numbers on sailboat data the Merit 22 looks like it has a nice compromise that might make her a decent trailer sailer.


----------



## JohnBPrice (Aug 10, 2014)

The capsize ratio is really not a measure of how stiff or tender a boat is, it is a measure of how likely the boat will right itself if overturned. In general a below 2 ratio will right itself, above 2 will not so much. How stiff a boat is is often the opposite, a high capsize ratio will be a stiff boat, but if it does go over, it won't right itself (it is also stiff upside down). Note that wind will not capsize a keel boat, it is waves that cause a capsize.

The Merit specs look like it will be fairly stiff, a wide beam, flat bottom, 30% ballast. This makes the boat stiff and generally will sail best at no more than 15 degrees of heel. Above 15 degrees it will sail horribly and will probably develop major weather helm before you bury the rail. It has lots of sail though, so you will be reefing often.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I have sailed a merit 25 before it was a club boat, tt was tight below, I would guess the 22 footer is even tighter. I would analyze the space below to see if you could make it work.


----------

